# MOT for Private Heavy Goods Vehicle Class advice Needed.



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope someone technical can help.

Next year I intend to import an army truck ( 12 Ton ) that will eventually be converted to a Motorhome.

Upon arrival into the UK it will be down plated to 7490 Kgs and will be come a Private Heavy Goods Vehicle.

My question is what catagory of MOT will this vehicle require.

I know that when it is eventually re classed as a motorhome after its construction it will be a class 4 ( Car ) MOT

I cannot find out is this is also the case when it is a PHG Flat bed truck under 7500 kg

Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks 

Neil


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I can`t answer your question Neil but gosh you will need some substantial levelling blocks.

I hope your lisence covers you for over 3500kg.

Cheers
dave p


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Iwould imagine it will self level by carving it's way through earth and rock

Licence in order, I have a provisional for a scooter, Im sure that covers it 

Neil


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Evening all,


I reckon that you will have to take it to vosa hgv centre , a 12 tonne truck is pretty heavy even as a chassis cab it could weigh5 tonne.


norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MOT for Private Heavy Goods Vehicle Class advice Needed*



PAT4NEIL said:


> Hope someone technical can help.
> 
> Next year I intend to import an army truck ( 12 Ton ) that will eventually be converted to a Motorhome.
> 
> ...


It will require Dft Annual HGV test. It has not got a class such as 4 as it comes under HGV regulations.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's what I was thinking Goldi. It will need care to convert it, add a decent payload and stay under 7.5, Alan.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the response.

I think Rayc might be right although it gets a bit confusing when a 7500 kg RV gets a class 4 MOT because it classed as Private Heavy Goods ( ie not comercial or for goods etc )

My current Laika is 4200 Kg and is classed the same.

I guess I am hoping that the minute it becomes "Private" ie not for Hire and reward or the carriage of goods it might slip into a lower MOT class like a 7500 kg RV does currently

Neil


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

When you say ex army will it be 4*4? Do you know what the unladen weight is, and have an idea of how much weight you'll add?
Just because a camper body plus personal effects is not a small amount of stuff. If you start with a lighter 4*2 chassis you'll have more to play with?

I don't know if you've looked back at all, but I previously posted this;
http://www.moginalong.co.uk/Index.htm which Steve the owner/converter reckons is just under 7.5 tons in holiday trim, but is only a small box.

This one is 7.5 tons empty no driver, fluids etc according to its VOSA MOT, and a bigger box;
http://moglove.co.uk/unimog/

Atkinson Vos did have another 1300L same as those two which was 8 tons empty, but again a 7.5 ton chassis.
Mine was on a 7.5 ton chassis the same as those two, weighed 7.5 empty, but nearer 8.5 with full water, diesel and stuff. Its now on a 12.5 ton chassis, which in itself weighs a ton more, so will be 9.5ish tons full up. Same MOT though.

I know mogs will probably have heavier axles than anything else similarly sized, but downgrading from 12 to 7.5 may not leave you much to play with perhaps whatever chassis it is??

If you're importing it, do you need to register it before its a camper? Could you leave it off road while you convert it, saving the plating, MOTing, insurance etc?

Apologies if too O/T


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

not sure on the class but it will have to go to truck testing station due to the size most test stations cant get them in through the doors.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think, but cannot quote, that whether a PHGV needs a Class 4 or Class 7 MoT depends on whether its bodytype is "Motorcaravan" so that will depend on how you get it re-classified after conversion.

My MH is 3850kg, PHGV and Motorcaravan and the testing station (they do van/truck rentals so no problem with height /weight on their lift) issued a Class 4.

Vosa stations will test but not fix anything. A commercial Mot tester can test/fix/re-test on the premises, but those that are licensed for Class 7 are a bit more expensive.

From memory there is only about £20 difference so it is not a big deal

Good luck with the conversation.

Geoff


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies

I am aware as to which MOT class the vehicle wil be after conversion.

The bit that I cannot find on any VOSA / D of T web sites is how it will be classified as a 7500 KG flat bed truck for private use ( Non Comercial ) which is what it will be until the conversion is completed and the vehicle is re classified

Thanks 

neil


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

PAT4NEIL said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies
> 
> I am aware as to which MOT class the vehicle wil be after conversion.
> 
> ...


try this web site:
http://www.trucknetuk.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=268313

The vehicle would presumably be registered as a PHGV prior to conversion to a Motor Home?
From Dft
"Private HGV
Heavy goods vehicles used unladen, privately or for driver training purposes are licensed in the "Private HGV" taxation class. If a vehicle is to be used laden for commercial purposes the Private HGV class does not apply and it must be licensed in the HGV class."

I have found nothing which says other than that a goods vehicle over 3500kg requires a test every year [from year 1]. 
Could you not contact a local HGV driver training establishment and ask them if their trucks areregistered as PHGV and if so what testing / plating etc is required. They 'may' be helpful.


----------

